# Anyone heard of or use Propellant 49?



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

According to their website they cannot be touched in the industry, but I cant find information anywhere on this product.

Have any of you guys used it?

Here is the site:

http://www.envirosnowmelt.com/


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i personally have never heard of it ..the msds sheet has alot of N/A info on it... i guess you could call the white house and ask http://www.envirosnowmelt.com/references.htm :laughing:


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

xtreem3d;861820 said:


> i personally have never heard of it ..the msds sheet has alot of N/A info on it... i guess you could call the white house and ask http://www.envirosnowmelt.com/references.htm :laughing:


Yeah, I cannot find anything on it anywhere and you guys wouldnt believe the emails I have been having with them. The owner refuses to tell me ANYTHING or ANYONE who uses it. Tells me its the best item under the sun, but only he can tell me this fact.

He tells me look at the list of references on his site, well we plow some of those sites =), we dont use it.

This was the last email I received from him this morning, in fact here is what I sent to them (the last email out of about 6, and then his response):

_*Me:*_

From: Chris [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, November 14, 2009 5:36 PM
To: Envirosnowmelt
Subject: Re: propelant 49

Again, thanks Louis.

Though, I don't see how giving your clients my number is divulging any information about your clients, if they didn't wish to contact me they wouldn't have to though I am sure 1 person out of thousands would be more than happy to speak on your products behalf.

I do appreciate the information you and your website tell me, but please understand I don't know how anyone comes to use a product they or anyone they know has no experience with. I cannot find reviews anywhere on the net, mention of it in magazines, nor anyone from SIMA (Snow and Ice Management Association) that is familiar with your product.

You wont tell me anyone who uses it, nor give them my information, you wont tell me whats in the product, or even if it has calcium chloride or is a CMA mixture and you are very very vague on anything you give me in regards to information on this product other than "Thousands of people use it and order it, we are the best, none other compares."

I can tell you this, being an active member of SIMA and PLANET and knowing many business owners who perform services into the millions of dollars all over the US from the North East to eh Midwest in snow removal and ice management I know of no one who uses this product. This would include the largest names in the business Valley Crest, Brickman, Tru-Green, etc who do take care of most of the rest of the list on your site.

You are local, so I am sure you wouldn't mind if myself and a member or two of my staff stopped by to see the product and buy some for testing purposes correct?

Thanks,

Chris

_*Response:*_

I think that somehow we'll manage to get by without you. Meanwhile, the sales continue to pour in, new and old, due to the fact that everyone else realizes those claims we make must be legitimate or our reputation would be down and out. Not to mention those who may be show-mes order the minimum amount so they can see for themselves.
Whatever is or is not in P-49, it delivers as promised. Whether that be B-12, xyliuum or whether or not it contains iron fillings, etc.
Fortunately, I can take care of an enviable base of customers and don't have to cuddle, coddle and handhold the likes of you.
As they say, I'll cry all the way to the bank.
You are of course free to fire back with more of your alas, poor me, e-mails. They just won't be read.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have never seen it in the states, but a buddy of mine uses it in Canada.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Guy is an ASSSS .....Tell him to stick it were the SUN don't shine !!!!!!


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Metro, has he ever mentioned how it works?

Rich, tell me about it! The funny thing is if you google that # on his website it pulls up site for self help seminars, native american music, and all kinds of stuff hehe. I really don't care, but a client at a condo we maintain wants us to use it. I'm sure when I show her the history of emails at our meeting on Monday that will shed light on what I have been trying to tell her =).


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

syzer;862078 said:


> Yeah, I cannot find anything on it anywhere and you guys wouldnt believe the emails I have been having with them. The owner refuses to tell me ANYTHING or ANYONE who uses it. Tells me its the best item under the sun, but only he can tell me this fact.
> 
> He tells me look at the list of references on his site, well we plow some of those sites =), we dont use it.
> 
> ...


:realmad: If i ever had a vendor speak to me or send me an email like that I would be in his/her office the next day! That was an absolutely unacceptable way for a vendor to respond to your questions. What the heii is wrong with people any more!? Where has the respect and professionalism!? How can he possibly expect to grow a business with an no sense of professionalism let alone simple respect for someone who potentially was going to spend money with him?!


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Alright, this really got me wondering, so I did a little digging. I guess the main components are Calcium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Strontium Chloride and Sodium Chloride.

http://www2.hazard.com/msds/f2/bqz/bqzfx.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Just finished meeting with Jim-and was kind enough to drop off a 50lb drum at no cost. 

He sprinkled a bit of the stuff in my hand and put a couple of drops of water in it, and within seconds it started to heat up-had I not have rinsed it off it would have probably burnt a hole through my hand! The product really looks like mag pellets. 

We took a bit outside and he sparingly spread it on some hard packed snow and ice-mostly ice, started working almost instantly. Each granule punched through the ice in almost seconds. The ice began melting quickly and water started to appear. it hasnt quite melted all of the ice completey just yet, but i will revisit the areas in an hour or so and see. Its -10C, feels like -18C with wind chill, and theres a good inch of ice in the test area. 

He claims the products residue (brine) will prevent future ice from bonding to the pavement, something common to other ice melting products. 

Will have to watch the weather to truly put this product to the test. More to come.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds about the same as Power Thaw from John Deere Landscapes.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*FYI strontium chloride*

Here is a bit more on one of the ingredients(Strontium Chloride) of propellent 49 for your use.

I have posted a link as I am unable to copy the page etc.

http://Environmentalchemistry.com/yogi/Chemicals/cn/strontium%AOchloride.html


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

leon;978384 said:


> Here is a bit more on one of the ingredients(Strontium Chloride) of propellent 49 for your use.
> 
> I have posted a link as I am unable to copy the page etc.
> 
> http://Environmentalchemistry.com/yogi/Chemicals/cn/strontium%AOchloride.html


"bad request"


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*propeelent 49*



leon;978384 said:


> Here is a bit more on one of the ingredients(Strontium Chloride) of propellent 49 for your use.
> 
> I have posted a link as I am unable to copy the page etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

I've tried getting a small sample and they want me to buy 3 drums of the product to try it... Their sales department sucks so what am I supposed to think about the product. Not impressed at all!


----------

